

Battery that works with urine : 6h energy per lt of pee - kaanlcaglar
http://www.collective-evolution.com/2013/12/23/urine-powered-generator-6-hours-of-power-on-1-liter-of-pee/

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4754128](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4754128)
: Considerable discussion

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4752986](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4752986)
: Some discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4764586](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4764586)
: No discussion

Related:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4757271](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4757271)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3221166](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3221166)

